# Alpha Centauri Something Abit Different,



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok im after a cheap led style watch thats a bit different, this will be something i will use mainly while going out, i saw this on ebay there pretty cheap but odd, i kind of like it though, but wonder would i get use to looking at the heart beat style reading, here is a pic,

paul










Specifications

* Main Function: Japanese-inspired red LED digital watch

* Screen: 124 red LED lights for hour and minute time display

* Watch Face: Rectangular 33 mm x 57 mm

* Bracelet:

- Material: Brushed steel color all-metal strap

- Length: ~ 170 mm

- # of Segments: 20

- Segment length: ~ 8 mm

* Clasp: Two button safety design

* Settings: Time, Date, Luminosity Mode

* Power: CR2032 (x2) lithium polymer pre-installed


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well for 36bucks US who can argue with the fact its different, I actually quite like the look, but then I liked the Nixon Dork watch enough to buy one once 

From an ebay ad...

Introducing Alpha Centauri, an all metal red LED watch from the future which manifests infinite coolness by rewriting the rules of how temporal data (time) should be displayed. By watching the heartbeat of the universe on the ECG style display you can see the current time in mesmerizing fashion.

So how does this watch tell you the time? Here is how; tap the button on the bottom of the timepiece and watch the ECG light up. There are 124 red LED lights on the watch face. The upper peak LED lights display the hour. The lower peak (trough) LED lights display minutes. How's that for intuitiveness! That kind of "thinking man's" way of telling time is perfect for your average pro blogger, cardiologist, surgeon, physicist, hacker, Trekkie, uber geek, gadget freak, or anybody who is a somebody.

We know what you must be thinking, "don't these watches usually sell for close to $200?" You are right. However, with this exclusive factory direct model you are getting the same Japanese LED Watch at only a fraction of the normal retail price. And with that savings you can afford to buy our whole exclusive LED Watch collection, or better yet, list these headturning watches on eBay or your own online store to lock in some amazing profits. Click "add to cart" now to grab some while they are still available, because once they become $500 collectors items in the future you will be kicking yourself for missing this easy opportunity!

At a Glance...

* Stylish and Cool!

* Unique Heart Of The Universe ECG time function

* Upper hearbeat (R wave) LED lights for hour display

* Lower heartbeat (S wave) LED lights for minutes display

* Normally sells for around USD200!

* Cool factor: 10+


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive checked around and they go as low as Â£20 posted, future investment who knows, i guess probably not but you never know, its growing on me the more i look at it, my 10 year old just told me to get it as she really likes the look of it,

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

more pics


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That appeals to me in a totally mad Space 1999 sort of way :astro:

& there`s a seller based in Jersey that`s got 6 available BIN Â£19.25 inc postage


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That appeals to me in a totally mad Space 1999 sort of way :astro:
> 
> & there`s a seller based in Jersey that`s got 6 available BIN Â£19.25 inc postage


yeah hes the guy i first saw, good price, but still not sure if i want that time idea or a normal led display, :umnik2:

paul

like this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230416997833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you seen Tokyo Flash?

Personally I would go for normal LED. I've looked at the ones Eddie has a few times but not yet taken the plunge.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Robert said:


> Have you seen Tokyo Flash?
> 
> Personally I would go for normal LED. I've looked at the ones Eddie has a few times but not yet taken the plunge.


whats tokyo flash ?

so its between this one










or this , thinking same as you mate more normal, still like the alpha though .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

zed4130 said:


> whats tokyo flash ?


you gotta look at tokyoflash dot com :yes:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

pg tips said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > whats tokyo flash ?
> ...


wow some amazing watches on there, i really shoulnt of looked lol,

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well i decided to get a alpha another time and gone for the weonde, i had a thought of someone asking me the time and looking stupid trying to work it out lol,

ordered this one,










Main Features:

1. Quality parts, precision quartz movement

2. All stainless steel case and band, sleek rectangle black face w/ silver bezel

3. Display hour, minute, second, month, date and week

4. Alarm function, hourly chime function and stopwatch function included

5. Four buttons to control different functions for convenience purpose

6. 30M water resistant diving design

Specifications --

Case Material: Stainless steel

Band Material: Stainless steel

Case Length: 3.9CM

Case Width: 2.6CM

Band Length: 21.5CM

Band Width: 2.3CM

Water resistance: 30M


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Its not Russian nor chinese (though probably made there and marketed by a Japanese company) so we don't want to hear about it... :derisive:

I like the one you chose in the end... the alpha would have been ok if it actually did your heart rate too...


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> Its not Russian nor chinese (though probably made there and marketed by a Japanese company) so we don't want to hear about it... :derisive:
> 
> I like the one you chose in the end... the alpha would have been ok if it actually did your heart rate too...


cheers mate, i think i could live more with the one i chose in the end, i do like trying these offerings from hong kong i usually sell them in the end and in fact i never lost out on the re sell value well usually Â£2 so not to bad, this is inexpensive and i just wont to try one out on a budget,

paul

found this image of a similar watch,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The USB one is stupid money to be honest... 20notes on the battery version is cheap enough to play, cool.

Here is one of my Omega LEDs... original 70s and tells time, date and seconds... all at the push of a button.... it was the future back then LOL


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

JonW said:


> The USB one is stupid money to be honest... 20notes on the battery version is cheap enough to play, cool.
> 
> Here is one of my Omega LEDs... original 70s and tells time, date and seconds... all at the push of a button.... it was the future back then LOL


this was the watch that got me looking at LED's jon, lovely watch, i just fancied something different, the USB version is $200 :thumbsdown: i wouldnt pay that for one of these , your right Â£20 is ok, but ive orderd the one above as i think i could live with that more, yours is sweet jon,

paul


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> Ok im after a cheap led style watch thats a bit different, this will be something i will use mainly while going out, i saw this on ebay there pretty cheap but odd, i kind of like it though, but wonder would i get use to looking at the heart beat style reading, here is a pic,
> 
> paul
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Paul, I reckon for 20 quid you really cant go too far wrong with the one you showed and Im keen to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Thanks for the kind words Paul, I reckon for 20 quid you really cant go too far wrong with the one you showed and Im keen to hear your thoughts on it.


Same here, it`s crazy but I like it


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words Paul, I reckon for 20 quid you really cant go too far wrong with the one you showed and Im keen to hear your thoughts on it.
> ...


well i ordered the other one at the moment but will get the alpha once i have funds for it, ill let you know how it is once i get it,

paul

oh how about a B2 BOMBER LOL

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220522447930&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

pg tips said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > whats tokyo flash ?
> ...


WOW just had a look at tokyoflash dot com.

Some of the watches look great, think my new watch might be purchased from them :thumbsup:


----------

